# Puppy biting...help!



## Kissyfur (Jul 23, 2004)

Can any of you recommend a gentle way to stop a puppy from playfully biting? A lot of times when I am throwing toys or playing with her..she gets so excited that she wants to bite my hand (in a playful way...but it is still creating bite marks). I tell her NO firmly or OUCH and try to walk away..but she just thinks it is a game and gets even more excited. She is a little 'booger'. Is this just something they grow out of. They sure are fearless little dogs huh?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I never did find anything that really worked 100% of the time for Lexi. She eventually started to grow out of it. She is now 6 months old and hardly ever bites. Have you tried the spray bottle? This did not work for Lexi because she likes getting sprayed. But I have heard of people using it for barking and biting. How about hold the the muzzle and looking them in the eye and telling the NO? Someone suggested to be when they bite to take your thumb and gently but firmly press down on the inside of the mouth under the tounge. This worked for Lexi for about 1/2 a day. Another person recommended pressing in the checks a little bit so that when the close their mouth they bite there cheeks. You only do this for 10 seconds or so. Right after they bite down you let them go. This worked for about a day. The one I tried to do the most was the OUCH / NO and then walk away. Most of the time it did not work. I am so happy Lexi is almost done teething. So gets spayed and I think they will pull the couple of baby teeth that she has left.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2004)

I to am going through the biting stage with Lacey. She is teething and wants to bite everything. I just tell her no bite in a loud voice. Does this work? Sometimes and sometimes not. I have had 2 other dogs and I know that when she is done teething the biting will stop. Just keep telling her no bite and in time this stage will pass.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

You can also try saying No bite and then giving her a toy. When Lexi started to loose the teeth I gave her a lot of hard toys to play with plus one soft one. Another thing that help was that I played tug of war with her. She loves that. Plus it helped to loosen the teeth. 

This might sound mean but if I had to tell her to stop biting more than 2 times she would get a time out. I would put her in a gated area in the bathroom for 10 minutes or so. It would be just until she calmed down. In this area she has toys, water, and access to her crate. I think she learned pretty quickly that she better listen to me or play time is over.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Lexis mom
How funny Maxi when he was just weeks old he was in that biting stage
i thought i was going to lose it every night he would bite me for about 30 minutes
same time every night so i i got the spray bottle and i would say NO BITE and spray and he would love it so that didnt work
than teh breeder told me to get binaca and spray it on my hand so i would do that it booked temporarily and the bitter apple spray use to wear off in 2 seconds
they grow out of it atleast maxi did although of late he is doing it again


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley gets so frisky with me sometimes. 
Yesterday I was on the floor playing with him. I was laying on my side, and he was laying beside me chewing on a toy. He reached up and took a playful plug out of my cheek. It hurt SO bad....I put him in timeout in his kitchen too. I was very irritated with him. The little tiny nips don't bother me, but that HURT! And it completely took me off guard. The trainer said as they play with other dogs they learn how hard to bite etc. I hope he is learning that he cannot play that rough with me...hopefully the timeout will work too.


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Casper used to love doing this! I just carried around a hard toy, and every time he tried to bite I said "Ouch!, Don't Bite!" He learned quickly because I would quit playing with him, and give him the toy instead!


----------

